# 12 steps to 12 hours of sleep? have you heard of this book?



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

I havent, until yesterday a 32 week pregnant friend of mine told me it had been recommended to her by another friend. I have NO idea whats in this book. SHould I be worried? This will be her first baby and she isnt even sure about breastfeeding, I hate to see her get off on the wrong foot with sleep/CIO too. If this isnt a good book, I am going to get her a Dr. Sears one too... so at least she can read both sides.


----------



## Hollin (Jun 26, 2005)

I haven't heard of it, but ime anything that promises 12 hr of sleep usually involves CIO.


----------



## Hollin (Jun 26, 2005)

I searched on Amazon and found nothing. The only similar thing is 12 hours of sleep by 12 weeks old. You can tell by the title that it is a ridiculous book and it does involve CIO and insane scheduling. The author has you feed your newborn only 4 times a day! I'm shocked anyone follows it.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

I would not buy a book that promises that all children will do the same thing for 12 hours, at 12 months, etc. Everybody is different and right from the title you know they are not respecting and understanding that basic fact.

Feeding a newborn 4 times a day is neglect! The AAP says they should be nursed 8 to 12 times in 24 hours and I would add "AT LEAST" 8 to 12 times.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

hmmm, maybe thats what it was.... But I sure hope not. Surely she wouldnt do that to her new baby. I am definately getting her a Dr. Sears book.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote from this link : http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:...s&ct=clnk&cd=1
_
"Customer Reviews
Average Customer Review:
Write an online review and share your thoughts with other customers.

Believe it or not, this REALLY works! So practical & SAFE for your baby., November 16, 2006
Reviewer: New Daddy "JJL" (Alexandria, VA) - See all my reviews
My wife and I were at first excited about this book but as our newborn became fussier and a "high need" baby at 4 weeks, we became more scared and skeptical. How in the world could this book help our baby sleep better? She never wanted to SLEEP, not during the day, not at night, not in the crib... ONLY if we put her in the SLING, which was making my wife's life into a nonstop HUMAN-bouncer. My wife became more and more sleep deprived, frustrated, guilty, and depressed thinking there was NO WAY our baby would stop being FUSSY. (Oops, I mean "high need").

THEN, we re-read the book and tried it at 6 wks. It was hard to stick to a schedule at first, but the baby SLEPT 8 hours without crying or fussing within the first few days! And NOW, SHE is a much HAPPIER baby. We would NEVER starve or deprive our baby (afterall, my wife and I are both DOCTORS), but after following this book, during the day she SITS and plays happily, sleeps on a regular schedule, and at 7:30PM goes to sleep. She hasn't slept 12 hours yet, and still wants to eat something at 4AM, but we are hopeful.

We tried the ATTACHMENT parenting with the sling and it just made things worse. So many of our friends' babies still sleep on their mommy's bellies all night long. Our baby sleeps in a Co-sleeper (in her own crib) next to our bed.
We NO LONGER believe in ATTACHMENT parenting. But we also DON'T believe in FURBURIZING. This book is SO PRACTICAL and is much like BABY WISE - a middle ground to baby health and parental sanity.
I STRONGLY RECOMMEND this to anyone who doesn't know what else to do, and no longer wants to be a HUMAN Baby sling or Baby Bjorn BOUNCER.

And don't KNOCK IT until you have tried it.
Trust me, we tried EVERYTHING. Bouncers, slings, swings, Colic Calm, Gripe water, Sting's greatest hits, the Miracle blanket,(oh and even the $250 machine that is supposed to replicate a moving car by attaching it to the crib!)...
THIS BOOK WORKS.
In fact, she just slept completely through our bible study tonight without a whimper (in her crib upstairs)









JUST BECAUSE the book is not 200 pages, and doesn't cost >$20 DOESNT mean it DOESNT WORK! Sometimes things are simpler than you think.

To re-emphasize, our baby does NOT starve. If anything she eats more than enough during the day and is totally gaining weight as she should. Only difference is that she also SLEEPS on a regular basis.
We're not perfect parents, and we're not at 12 hours or 12 weeks yet, but we are consistently at 9 1/2 hours of BABY (& PARENT) sleep after LESS than 1 week FOLLOWING this book (at only 7 weeks old)!!!!

I talked to some who say this book works for infants past 3months old, and still don't sleep through the night! Also it WORKS for babies with medical problems like reflux, colic, Down's, or cleft palates...

SO, If YOU (or your WIFE) are at your wits end, TRY THIS BOOK FOR a week and see what happens!
Oh, and before I finish, my wife wants me to say that "babies all have an internal clock and know when they want to eat, so you aren't starving your baby, you are just training them to eat more during the day and less at night." Heck, that's what I do too.

Suzy Giordano is truly the BABY COACH. Once you try this book, you can't help but tell your friends about it! oh, and it doesn't cost much or take forever to read. "_

I hope I quoted that in an acceptable manner.

OMG!! I cannot let her read this book! how awful!


----------



## Hollin (Jun 26, 2005)

A doctor who can't spell Ferber and types with random caps. Hmmm. Of course a baby is happier in mama's arms or a sling. Why do we expect babies to want to sleep all by themselves? Sheesh.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I just read a tiny little description about this program in CHILD mag. No I don't buy those things







someone had left it in the free mag section at the library and I flipped through it. You are supposed to feed your baby, play with your baby, change diaper, and then put to sleep or something weird like that. Like any bf newborn baby wants to play after nursing, they are usually comatose.







Just another parenting program like all the rest that are out there.







:


----------

